# [email protected] CPU PPD Database



## MAD_J

Nice ill have to add some results on my setups when I have time.


----------



## jtfire55

Project : 3863
Core : Double Gromacs C
Frames : 100
Credit : 604

-- CPU --

Min. Time / Frame : 7mn 18s - 1191.45 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 48mn 22s - 179.83 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 55mn 53s - 155.64 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 55mn 53s - 155.64 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 2h 48mn 14s - 51.70 ppd

processor p4 3ghz with ht


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtfire55* 
Project : 3863
Core : Double Gromacs C
Frames : 100
Credit : 604

-- CPU --

Min. Time / Frame : 7mn 18s - 1191.45 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 48mn 22s - 179.83 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 55mn 53s - 155.64 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 55mn 53s - 155.64 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 2h 48mn 14s - 51.70 ppd

processor p4 3ghz with ht

Updated the first post. Could you please submit through the form? Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## grishkathefool

I have been folding for a while now, but I feel I am still the noob. Where in FaHmon do I look to see what size project I am folding? I was going to fill in the spreadsheet for my CPU but didn't know what to put for the project numbers.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I have been folding for a while now, but I feel I am still the noob. Where in FaHmon do I look to see what size project I am folding? I was going to fill in the spreadsheet for my CPU but didn't know what to put for the project numbers.

Press ctrl+b. Under each project there is a field called Credit. That's the project size.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Added mine in at stock clocks for now, will update when I get new CPU cooler and my OC going again.

Quote:

Project : 2662
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- VM SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s - 2018.10 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 06s - 1960.85 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 14mn 27s - 1913.36 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 13mn 59s - 1977.21 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1h 46mn 36s - 259.36 ppd
Edit : Added in project info


----------



## nolonger

Now I gotta find out how to make the form seperate for AMD and Intel Processors, haha!


----------



## jtfire55

you should only show the projects that people shave submitted info for, because showing all the projects take up space.


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok here is what is what it shows when I Ctrl+B

Quote:

Project : 2665
Core : SMP Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 16mn 25s - 1684.14 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 19mn 31s - 1416.64 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame
No Eff. Time / Frame

Quote:

Project : 2653
Core : SMP Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 1760

-- SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 15mn 22s - 1649.28 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 29mn 01s - 873.43 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 17mn 32s - 1445.48 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 17mn 32s - 1445.48 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 24mn 16s - 1044.40 ppd


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtfire55* 
you should only show the projects that people shave submitted info for, because showing all the projects take up space.

Done. Thanks for the suggestion!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Ok here is what is what it shows when I Ctrl+B

Thanks for the submission!


----------



## grishkathefool

Is there a way to add ppd for other WUs as I do them?


----------



## nolonger

Just repost the entry and I'll take the old one out or PM me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Looking at my post above for teh 2653 WU, what number should I use for my ppd?


----------



## zodac

Take the average value.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Take the average value.

Yes, average value please.

Thanks for the submissions everyone!


----------



## grishkathefool

okay, I resubmitted using the average values.


----------



## nolonger

Does anyone know how I can make seperate forms for AMD and Intel? Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jtfire55

i dont know if this is happening to everyone, but the info in the google spreadsheet is getting clipped. can you please fix this?


----------



## Mikecdm

I added my i5 750. The ppd really averages between 7500ppd and 8k depending on what the gpu is doing. If the gpu is working on an 1888, cpu ppd will go up. If it's working on a 787, cpu ppd will go down.

This is also using one VM utilizing all 4 cores.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I added my i5 750. The ppd really averages between 7500ppd and 8k depending on what the gpu is doing. If the gpu is working on an 1888, cpu ppd will go up. If it's working on a 787, cpu ppd will go down.

This is also using one VM utilizing all 4 cores.

That's interesting and I would like to hear some opinions as to why that would be. The GPU is supposed to handle it discretely, isn't it?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If he's running the SMP on alll cores/threads the GPU at times will task the CPU resources. I'm guessing depending on the WU some task harder than others. This is especially true since I'm going to almost rightly assume that his GPU has slight higher priority than his CPU.


----------



## Mikecdm

I believe it comes down how much cpu usage the gpu client needs. My cpu is running 100% load. The gpu is currently working on an 1888 pt wu and the task manager shows between 0-2% cpu usage. On some of the other wu's, I have seen it higher, maybe 4-5%. That could possibly be the reason as to why it drops depending on the gpu wu.


----------



## zodac

I'm surprised the GPU performance took preference. Normally with VMwares, the GPU PPD drops and the VMware gets priority.


----------



## Mikecdm

It's really working out well, I thought that I was going to have to fold on 3 cores so that the gpu wouldn't take a huge hit. It turns out that it only took a 200-300ppd hit on a 353 and the cpu takes a 500ppd hit in certain situations. A lot better than the 2-3k hit I was expecting on the gpu.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I was using Notfred's client (still am) when core 2.08 was running, getting between 5600-6000 PPD depending on how much I used my PC. 
Right now, with this CRAP core 2.10 I can only run 2 cores so I dont starve my GPU and make windows laggy, getting ~ half of what I used to get, 2800- 3000 PPD


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtfire55* 
i dont know if this is happening to everyone, but the info in the google spreadsheet is getting clipped. can you please fix this?

What do you mean clipped? Sometimes I edit the spreadsheet to fix submissions or move the AMD processors to their sheet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
That's interesting and I would like to hear some opinions as to why that would be. The GPU is supposed to handle it discretely, isn't it?

Well, this is just like the HD when saving data. It uses very little CPU power, but still uses it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
I was using Notfred's client (still am) when core 2.08 was running, getting between 5600-6000 PPD depending on how much I used my PC.
Right now, with this CRAP core 2.10 I can only run 2 cores so I dont starve my GPU and make windows laggy, getting ~ half of what I used to get, 2800- 3000 PPD

At least you can run VMWare. I can't with this E5200.








What OS are you using? Vista?


----------



## grishkathefool

So could it be that my GPU2 performance isn't all that it could be because I am running SMP at 100%?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
So could it be that my GPU2 performance isn't all that it could be because I am running SMP at 100%?

Could be, though I think if you set the GPU2 priority to low and SMP to idle I doubt this would happen. Try setting SMP to 90% and see if that increases your GPU2 PPD at all.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
So could it be that my GPU2 performance isn't all that it could be because I am running SMP at 100%?

That has happened to me in the past. I tried using an E8400 with the gtx 260 and both the gpu and cpu took a hit. I was better off just folding with the gtx 260 rather than both fold and get the same ppd.

On my 550be x4, I had two vm running with the gtx 260 and the same thing happened. I'd get the same ppd if I was running only 1 vm on two cores and left the other two cores for the gpu.

This is the only time that my gtx 260 hasn't taken a huge hit when folding the cpu 100%.

I have always set the priority higher on the gpu and tried a variety of things. This time around I didn't do anything. I just left the gpu2 client working as is and did the same for the smp.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


That has happened to me in the past. I tried using an E8400 with the gtx 260 and both the gpu and cpu took a hit. I was better off just folding with the gtx 260 rather than both fold and get the same ppd.

On my 550be x4, I had two vm running with the gtx 260 and the same thing happened. I'd get the same ppd if I was running only 1 vm on two cores and left the other two cores for the gpu.

This is the only time that my gtx 260 hasn't taken a huge hit when folding the cpu 100%.

I have always set the priority higher on the gpu and tried a variety of things. This time around I didn't do anything. I just left the gpu2 client working as is and did the same for the smp.


Try setting SMP to idle and GPU2 to low and you just might get even more PPD!


----------



## jtfire55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What do you mean clipped? Sometimes I edit the spreadsheet to fix submissions or move the AMD processors to their sheet.

Well, this is just like the HD when saving data. It uses very little CPU power, but still uses it.

At least you can run VMWare. I can't with this E5200.








What OS are you using? Vista?


nvm its just my other computer.


----------



## grishkathefool

well, i checked my configurations. SMP was already set to 90% and GPU2 is set to Lowest Priority and is at ~95%. FaHmon is showing a combined 7280ppd for the WU's they are currently working on.


----------



## jtfire55

could we make this a sticky, it would be easier to locate.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


well, i checked my configurations. SMP was already set to 90% and GPU2 is set to Lowest Priority and is at ~95%. FaHmon is showing a combined 7280ppd for the WU's they are currently working on.


Set GPU2 to 100% and low priority instead of idle. That should boost your PPD some, unless you're not getting bottlenecked by the processor.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have another question for you. On my old Barton machine, I am running the standard XP CPU client for a few hundred extra ppd. It is on my Home Network. Is there a way to get the FaHmon on THIS machine to see that?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I have another question for you. On my old Barton machine, I am running the standard XP CPU client for a few hundred extra ppd. It is on my Home Network. Is there a way to get the FaHmon on THIS machine to see that?


Just tell FahMonitor where the CPU client is on the network. You should be able to navigate to the folder.


----------



## MAD_J

Some of the results are skewed.

Like they are only taking the PPD of one notfred client which at this time only utilizes 2 cores, so on a phenom II X4 @ 1800 PPD is actually double that. (I know im running one right now)

If your only going to bench on half your CPU then dont post it. Im waiting till the beta version of VMware player is out so that I can do proper PPD bencies on all 4 cores.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Make sure you have the permissions and sharing set up to the directory as well. Then you can use a command like \\\\{computer name}\\{location of work folder}. For example on Vista for my laptop it's \\\\{Comp Name}\\Users\\{User Name}\\AppData]Roaming\\{folding directory} to locate it. It just depends on the file path to your work folder.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
Some of the results are skewed.

Like they are only taking the PPD of one notfred client which at this time only utilizes 2 cores, so on a phenom II X4 @ 1800 PPD is actually double that. (I know im running one right now)

If your only going to bench on half your CPU then dont post it. Im waiting till the beta version of VMware player is out so that I can do proper PPD bencies on all 4 cores.

I have a thread on it, that's how I'm using all 4 cores of my i5 750 and getting 8K ppd with just one instance of VMware.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Just tell FahMonitor where the CPU client is on the network. You should be able to navigate to the folder.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Make sure you have the permissions and sharing set up to the directory as well. Then you can use a command like \\\\{computer name}\\{location of work folder}. For example on Vista for my laptop it's \\\\{Comp Name}\\Users\\{User Name}\\AppData]Roaming\\{folding directory} to locate it. It just depends on the file path to your work folder.


Thanks guys. I got it added. Had to move the FaH folder out of Program Folder into a Shared Folder, but it seems to work. I will update in a bit after it updates.

*EDIT:*
Here is the information for my Athlon XP +3200, 2.1GHz, single core, Windows XP Home, running CPU client only.

Quote:



Project : 6302
Core : Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 336

-- Barton --

Min. Time / Frame : 19mn 59s - 242.12 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 20mn 00s - 241.92 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 20mn 01s - 241.72 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 20mn 01s - 241.72 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1h 02mn 58s - 76.84 ppd


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## grishkathefool

Did you want me to add the Barton numbers as a separate line in the spreadsheet? If so, you will need to keep that in mind and not delete my Intel numbers.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Did you want me to add the Barton numbers as a separate line in the spreadsheet? If so, you will need to keep that in mind and not delete my Intel numbers.


Yes, add to the spreadsheet. Don't worry, no data will be erased from the spreadsheet.


----------



## grishkathefool

Done.

Quote:



Project : 3860
Core : Double Gromacs C
Frames : 100
Credit : 742

-- Barton --

Min. Time / Frame : 1h 04mn 15s - 166.30 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1h 05mn 18s - 163.63 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 1h 06mn 07s - 161.61 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 1h 05mn 21s - 163.50 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1h 05mn 04s - 164.21 ppd



Quote:



Project : 4457
Core : Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 225

-- Barton --

Min. Time / Frame : 19mn 53s - 162.95 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 25mn 25s - 127.48 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 23mn 22s - 138.66 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 23mn 25s - 138.36 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 25mn 38s - 126.40 ppd


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, I am trying to learn to fold with VMWare. I have read the threads. However I can't get FaHmon to see the appliance. I tried entering in the IP address in the Location field to no avail. I also tried entering in the Host Name, also to no avail. I am using Notfreds VMPlayer. Any tips?


----------



## zodac

Try just entering:
\\\\192.168.2.8\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\

That was my default one. If there's more than one instance change the 1 to 2.

*EDIT:* And make sure you check the "Client is on Virtual Machine" box too.


----------



## grishkathefool

That didn't work. I tried my IP \\\\192.168.78.128. The Hostname it gavce was fold-6FCE, but I can't find a directory tree that works for it. I can confirm that it is running. However, I don't know if it is using both cores x2 or just one.


----------



## zodac

\\\\FOLD-6FCE\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\ should work then.

*EDIT:* Open your VMware player and you should see an IP address 192.168.2.x

Check just to make sure you're using the right address.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


\\\\FOLD-6FCE\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\ should work then.

*EDIT:* Open your VMware player and you should see an IP address 192.168.2.x

Check just to make sure you're using the right address.


I am using the address that VMWare showed. Also, Mine is installed on I: not C:, and there is no etc folder.

Let me back up some. What is the point in using the VMWare player? When it is running, both my cores are at 100%, just like when SMP is running. So what is the difference. That is something that I haven't read about yet.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I am using the address that VMWare showed. Also, Mine is installed on I: not C:, and there is no etc folder.

Let me back up some. What is the point in using the VMWare player? When it is running, both my cores are at 100%, just like when SMP is running. So what is the difference. That is something that I haven't read about yet.


The VMWare client is WAY more efficient.


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, I finally figured it out. I had to let the Network window have time to Gain the Fold-6FCE location, then I could browse through it and get the tree.

Can I run VMWare and SMP at the same time or will they conflict?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Okay, I finally figured it out. I had to let the Network window have time to Gain the Fold-6FCE location, then I could browse through it and get the tree.

Can I run VMWare and SMP at the same time or will they conflict?


It'll be very unproductive because both will be hogging your processor meaning none gets good PPD.


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, well VM has been running for 10 mins or so, FaHmon still shows it as a yellow, at 0%... I will give it a little while longer, I guess, before I wonder what I did wrong.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Okay, well VM has been running for 10 mins or so, FaHmon still shows it as a yellow, at 0%... I will give it a little while longer, I guess, before I wonder what I did wrong.


CPU folding takes longer than GPU folding. My updates take ~45 minutes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Okay, well VM has been running for 10 mins or so, FaHmon still shows it as a yellow, at 0%... I will give it a little while longer, I guess, before I wonder what I did wrong.

Glad to hear you got Fahmon up and running









You should notice a fair PPD increase over the SMP, though more so after you do a few WUs and get used to the VMware.


----------



## grishkathefool

FaHmon is showing progress no Notfreds. After it has done a few WUs I will make an entry for it. ATM it is showing ~2400ppd as opposed to the ~1400ppd from SMP.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
FaHmon is showing progress no Notfreds. After it has done a few WUs I will make an entry for it. ATM it is showing ~2400ppd as opposed to the ~1400ppd from SMP.

Awesome! I never knew VMWare could increase PPD by that much! Makes me regret not getting a VM-capable processor.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Awesome! I never knew VMWare could increase PPD by that much! Makes me regret not getting a VM-capable processor.

Yeah man, when i changed to VMware form my CPU it went form 250 to 500PPD









Couldn't get it to play nice with the GPU though, so I'm back to ~250PPD on it now.


----------



## grishkathefool

I tried running SMP at the same time, renamed it Machine 3 and set it to Low priority. It said Client Died, lol. I am 77% of the way through a WU with SMP, so I think I will let it finish that one, then start notfred in the morning.


----------



## grishkathefool

Here is some preliminary numbers notfred's.

Quote:



Project : 2677
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- VMWare --

Min. Time / Frame : 10mn 41s - 2587.96 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 11mn 17s - 2450.34 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 11mn 04s - 2498.31 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 11mn 24s - 2425.26 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1h 17mn 32s - 356.60 ppd


I will make a separate entry in the database for you nolonger.

Also, here is an update on my Athlon. I got 12 more points out of the 225 WU.

Quote:



Project : 4439
Core : Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 225

-- Barton --

Min. Time / Frame : 22mn 13s - 145.84 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 23mn 13s - 139.55 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 23mn 39s - 137.00 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 23mn 34s - 137.48 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 22mn 48s - 142.11 ppd


----------



## grishkathefool

Hey, since I have started using VMWare, I have noticed that my CPU is lagging after I shutdown the VMWare Player. Is it just me? For instance, I just shut it down a half hour ago or so and Chrome is slow as hell, which it isn't normally.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Hey, since I have started using VMWare, I have noticed that my CPU is lagging after I shutdown the VMWare Player. Is it just me? For instance, I just shut it down a half hour ago or so and Chrome is slow as hell, which it isn't normally.


Can't answer this one for you as my processor doesn't support VM. I'd recommend not shutting it down to see if it's the problem.


----------



## tom.slick

Project : 2671
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- CORE I7 --

Min. Time / Frame : 2mn 42s - 10240.00 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 47s - 9933.41 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame
No Eff. Time / Frame


----------



## grishkathefool

So I was running my CPU at 3.6GHz and decided to go back to 500x8 (4GHz), now VMWare Player is stalling out at Sending Discovery... It's not freezing or hanging up, as in Not Responding. It's just not doing anything. I let it sit for a  few minutes and nothing.

I tried googling for VMWare + Folding + Send Discovery to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## grishkathefool

NM, apparently VISTA just needed time to set up the Virtual Networks and what not. It's working now.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
NM, apparently VISTA just needed time to set up the Virtual Networks and what not. It's working now.

Great stuff!

BUMP


----------



## spice003

i added my self but somehow it showed up in the intel section, can you guys please fix it, thanx.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i added my self but somehow it showed up in the intel section, can you guys please fix it, thanx.


Sure thing! Fixed!


----------



## MRHANDS

Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 39s - 5945.81 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 40s - 5924.57 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 4mn 59s - 5548.09 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 4mn 50s - 5720.28 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 4mn 46s - 5800.28 ppd

Just added that to the spreadsheet. I'm using the vmware 3.0 with error10's client. I changed the config to have the client fold on 4 cores. Rather do that than have 2 instances folding at 2 cores each.

edit: just realized I put my amd in the intel sheet LOL


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 39s - 5945.81 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 40s - 5924.57 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 4mn 59s - 5548.09 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 4mn 50s - 5720.28 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 4mn 46s - 5800.28 ppd

Just added that to the spreadsheet. I'm using the vmware 3.0 with error10's client. I changed the config to have the client fold on 4 cores. Rather do that than have 2 instances folding at 2 cores each.

edit: just realized I put my amd in the intel sheet LOL

Yea, there's no way to make two forms for only one spreadsheet so I have to keep transporting the data.
I might make another spreadsheet only for AMD so I don't have to do this.


----------



## thurst0n

I butchered that form. I dont use FahMon... Maybe just delete me lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thurst0n*


I butchered that form. I dont use FahMon... Maybe just delete me lol


Hehe just get it set up real quick, shouldn't take more than 5 minutes to get it up and going. Then post some PPD results!


----------



## thurst0n

Project : 4443
Core : Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 225

-- SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 19mn 01s - 170.38 ppd

Sorry this is lame, I used to get 1920 pointers, I need to get VMWare out again. Any problems noted with windows 7?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thurst0n* 
Project : 4443
Core : Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 225

-- SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 12mn 33s - 258.17 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 19mn 01s - 170.38 ppd

Sorry this is lame, I used to get 1920 pointers, I need to get VMWare out again. Any problems noted with windows 7?

Don't think there are any problems with Windows 7. There are a lot of VMWare guides here, take your pick and try it out! Post the results on the form, by the way!


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 39s - 5945.81 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 40s - 5924.57 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 4mn 59s - 5548.09 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 4mn 50s - 5720.28 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 4mn 46s - 5800.28 ppd

Just added that to the spreadsheet. I'm using the vmware 3.0 with error10's client. I changed the config to have the client fold on 4 cores. Rather do that than have 2 instances folding at 2 cores each.

edit: just realized I put my amd in the intel sheet LOL

How do you change it to fold on all 4 cores instead of running 2 Vmware?


----------



## nolonger

Here ya go: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...re-player.html


----------



## thurst0n

Found it actually nvm, too bad i can't DL vmware atm cause their site is under maintenence.


----------



## spice003

you can download it here without registration http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4891.html


----------



## grishkathefool

How do you get VISTA's Task Manager to show the 2 real cores and the 2 virtual cores?


----------



## thurst0n

Ok got vmware 3.0 going with all cores at 100% with notFred's thingy. I'm wondering why my times are so slow, need time to do more testing and find a higher stable overclock but i figured more improvement than a 2-3 minutes per %.. getting about 5 minutes per % point now.. will post new CPU results in a couple minutes.

There should be an option to show how many instances you're running vs # of cores on each instance (HT=boolean[yes/no]

What is the best settings to set VMWare Player to in terms of CPU priority (task manager or elsewhere), compared to GPUv2. To maximize PPD obviously.

Basically which should I have set to what.. I know GPU needs some clock ticks in order to get it's work done but I'm very tired and confusing myself as to what to set what to.


----------



## nolonger

Just set the SMP client to idle and GPU2 to above average.


----------



## SniperXX

How come the spread sheet isnt showing the 25k point workunits?

Anywheres heres my info that I submitted.

Quote:



Project : 2671
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- i7 4Ghz [VM] --

Min. Time / Frame : 3mn 04s - 9015.65 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 3mn 06s - 8918.71 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame
No Eff. Time / Frame



Quote:



Project : 2683
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 25403

-- i7 4Ghz [VM] --

Min. Time / Frame : 31mn 40s - 11551.68 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 31mn 57s - 11449.24 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 32mn 27s - 11272.83 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 32mn 13s - 11354.47 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1h 00mn 24s - 6056.34 ppd


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Just set the SMP client to idle and GPU2 to above average.


When you say set GPU to above normal, you mean in task manager? When I set FAHCore11 to above normal it takes 25% of CPU power immediately and leaves vmware with 75 or less. And it kills PPD. I'm getting 5300 on CPU with no GPU running. with GPU i was getting like 4-5k ppd (i think







) and it drops to 2-3k when SMP VMWare is runing, and the CPU ppd drops to like 3k as well. Basically when i run just CPU. I get same PPD as if I run CPU and GPU.. that doesnt make sense to me GPU shouldnt need so many clocks.


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## harrison

Project : 2683
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 25403

-- harrison --

Min. Time / Frame : 38mn 16s - 9559.32 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 40mn 55s - 8940.20 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 41mn 06s - 8900.32 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 39mn 47s - 9194.89 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 42mn 45s - 8556.80 ppd


----------



## nolonger

Post your resus on the spreadsheet! With more entries it'll be easier to estimate PPD on certain hardware configurations.


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## Strat79

Need to add the A3 SMP2 WU's to the list. I know one is a credit of 475(Project 6023). Will try to get the rest of them up as I finish one and make note of it.

Edit: Found the list of projects and credits.

Project/Credit:
6011/40
6012/70
6013/380
6014/484
6015/484
6020/467
6021/476
6023/475
6025/474


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Need to add the A3 SMP2 WU's to the list. I know one is a credit of 475(Project 6023). Will try to get the rest of them up as I finish one and make note of it.

Edit: Found the list of projects and credits.

Project/Credit:
6011/40
6012/70
6013/380
6014/484
6015/484
6020/467
6021/476
6023/475
6025/474

Yeah, and maybe take out some of the WUs up there already.

The 604/749/755 (and probably the 2165 too) aren't very common, and just seem to clutter the database up. Since we're mainly trying to get a feel for the PPD of a CPU, perhaps the main WUs are the ones we should focus on?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Need to add the A3 SMP2 WU's to the list. I know one is a credit of 475(Project 6023). Will try to get the rest of them up as I finish one and make note of it.

Edit: Found the list of projects and credits.

Project/Credit:
6011/40
6012/70
6013/380
6014/484
6015/484
6020/467
6021/476
6023/475
6025/474


Got them all up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, and maybe take out some of the WUs up there already.

The 604/749/755 (and probably the 2165 too) aren't very common, and just seem to clutter the database up. Since we're mainly trying to get a feel for the PPD of a CPU, perhaps the main WUs are the ones we should focus on?


I keep the unused columns hidden so it doesn't really matter. Figure it's better to keep them up anyway.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I keep the unused columns hidden so it doesn't really matter. Figure it's better to keep them up anyway.


I know that the unused ones are hidden, but maybe the ones with only 1/2 entries should be hidden too? It just looks more cluttered up, especially since we don't get those WUs often anymore.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know that the unused ones are hidden, but maybe the ones with only 1/2 entries should be hidden too? It just looks more cluttered up, especially since we don't get those WUs often anymore.


Alright, just kept the columns with 3 entries or above up. Should look a little less cluttered now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Alright, just kept the columns with 3 entries or above up. Should look a little less cluttered now.


Thank you.


----------



## nolonger

Bump! I'd appreciate if this could be added to the [email protected] Essentials thread.


----------



## Strat79

Need more people to add their stats for the new A3's! The at least 3 limit is preventing them from showing up, heh. I know more than just myself is doing A3's, update your ppd slackers!









Side note: Do you manually change the entries to put them into the AMD side? Mine always defaults to Intel every time. I'm guessing there is no way for it to auto sort which section it goes to, based on which CPU manufacturer you have, with google docs?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Need more people to add their stats for the new A3's! The at least 3 limit is preventing them from showing up, heh. I know more than just myself is doing A3's, update your ppd slackers!









Side note: Do you manually change the entries to put them into the AMD side? Mine always defaults to Intel every time. I'm guessing there is no way for it to auto sort which section it goes to, based on which CPU manufacturer you have, with google docs?


You can only have one form per spreadsheet, which means there's no way for it to actually go to AMD unless I created two spreadsheets. I'll add my A3's in a bit.

Added my score, just kept it hidden until more Intel entries are up. In case you're curious I'm doing 1656 PPD on a 470-pointer on my Dual Core E5200 at 3.25GHz.


----------



## Ryahn

Core: SMP Gromacs CVS
Project: 2669 (R9, C160, G122)
Credit: 1920 - 2144
Avg Time: 15h - 20h
PPD: 1900s - 2100s


----------



## zodac

Picture's a bit small... looks like 2.1k PPD on a 1920?


----------



## Ryahn

I fixed the pic. I am still working on understanding folding


----------



## zodac

Do you know what CPU your Mac is using? C2D just means Core2Duo, right?


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Do you know what CPU your Mac is using? C2D just means Core2Duo, right?

Ya it does


----------



## zodac

That's just the series name. Do you know the actual CPU you're using?


----------



## Ryahn

Its intel

Code:


Code:


  Model Name:    iMac
  Model Identifier:    iMac7,1
  Processor Name:    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:    2.8 GHz
  Number Of Processors:    1
  Total Number Of Cores:    2
  L2 Cache:    4 MB
  Memory:    4 GB
  Bus Speed:    800 MHz


----------



## zodac

This looks about right; Core 2 Extreme, not Duo, but it's the only one that fits.


----------



## CravinR1

ok who wants to help me setup vmware smp


----------



## zodac

What's wrong with SMP? It gives better PPD than VMwares... Unless you just like Linux.


----------



## CravinR1

I thought using the virtual machine in windows gave more ppd??


----------



## zodac

Not anymore. Once you start getting bonus points on the SMP client (after completing 10 FahCore_a3 WUs), the PPD on the SMP client is better than VMwares (unless you've got an i7).


----------



## CravinR1

ok I got everything running on the sig rig.

Let me go fire up the e2180 and get it all going

do I have to add any flags to get it to run smp?

like do I have to add "-smp" somewhere? or just install the smp client

Sorry guys its been awhile since i've folded


----------



## zodac

Remember to use HFM, and not Fahmon. Fahmon doesn't include the bonus points (not an issue to you until you finish the first 10 WUs, but the higher PPD is a morale booster).


----------



## CravinR1

whats HFM?


----------



## zodac

It's another monitoring program, similar to Fahmon (more info, but nowhere near as good looking). It's covered in the SMP guide (2nd post).


----------



## CryWin

Project : 2653
Core : SMP Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 1760

Min. Time / Frame : 12mn 18s - 2060.49 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 12mn 52s - 1969.74 ppd

CPU: Athlon II X3 @ 3.7ghz (6mb unlocked, so it's basically a Phenom II x3)

I hope that's enough info.. I'm not getting bonuses yet because I don't use my CPU to fold much.

BTW, this is with the GPU client running.


----------



## CravinR1

Well general fahmon guestimates with a few % done i'm getting:

ECS 8800 GTS 512
project 5783
Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 16s - 4974.35 ppd

EVGA 8800 GTS 320
Avg. Time / Frame : 3mn 01s - 3737.64 ppd

So just with the 2 GTS i'll average around 8700 ppd give or take. Will that help any at all??

I guess the smp scores for the e2180 and the q6600 won't count until I get 10 wu's going (will t his hurt us in the championship since we won't use keys with OCNChimpin ??)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Well general fahmon guestimates with a few % done i'm getting:

ECS 8800 GTS 512
project 5783
Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 16s - 4974.35 ppd

EVGA 8800 GTS 320
Avg. Time / Frame : 3mn 01s - 3737.64 ppd

So just with the 2 GTS i'll average around 8700 ppd give or take. Will that help any at all??

I guess the smp scores for the e2180 and the q6600 won't count until I get 10 wu's going (will t his hurt us in the championship since we won't use keys with OCNChimpin ??)


*cough* Wrong Database *cough*

I added the details anyway.

*EDIT: *Got the shaders?


----------



## Ryahn

Code:


Code:


Project : 2669
 Core    : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1920

 -- Ryahn --

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 02s  - 2121.33 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 06s  - 2110.53 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 13mn 24s  - 2063.28 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 13mn 22s  - 2068.43 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 38mn 44s  - 713.80 ppd

Code:


Code:


Project : 3064
 Core    : SMP Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1753

 -- Ryahn --

 Min. Time / Frame : 15mn 30s  - 1628.59 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 16mn 09s  - 1563.05 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 17mn 11s  - 1469.05 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 18mn 05s  - 1395.94 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 17mn 10s  - 1470.48 ppd

Code:


Code:


Project : 3065
 Core    : SMP Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 2144

 -- Ryahn --

 Min. Time / Frame : 20mn 53s  - 1478.38 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 21mn 20s  - 1447.20 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

THIS WAS CORRUPTED DUE TO SOME ERROR, SO IT NEVER FULLY FINISHED (75%)

Also when the spreadsheet updates, could you remove this value.

Code:


Code:


 Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz SMP Mac OSX 21002100 Ryahn


----------



## zodac

On it.


----------



## Tank

AMD 955 [email protected] 3.8Ghz
Windows 7 Ultimate

484= Min 7,586.5 
Avg 6,635

470= Min 7,575
Avg 6,078


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have a bunch of unicore units that I run that are not up on the main chart... and its on an AMD cpu. Should I go through the trouble of listing all of them here?


----------



## usmcz

Added my i7 - although I didn't read far enough and got too excited, forgot to use HFM.NET to add bonus points and my other WU's didn't show up that I entered.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I have a bunch of unicore units that I run that are not up on the main chart... and its on an AMD cpu. Should I go through the trouble of listing all of them here?

Go ahead. I'll them in and if there's not enough entries for that WU, I'll jusy hide the coloumn for now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usmcz* 
Added my i7 - although I didn't read far enough and got too excited, forgot to use HFM.NET to add bonus points and my other WU's didn't show up that I entered.

Just reenter your data with the correct values, and I'll edit your entries when I get a chance.


----------



## [CyGnus]

CPU Intel C2 Quad 9400 (2.66GHz)

Overclocked to: 3900MHz
OS:W7 Ultimate 64x
Client: SMP 6.29
Frames: 100

Benchmarks:

Project 2653 Credit 1760: 3500PPD (Gro-SMP)
Project 6011 Credit 40: 6928PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6012 Credit 470: 6835PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6013 Credit 380: 5958PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6014 Credit 484: 7780PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6015 Credit 467: 8150PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6016 Credit 484: 7520PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6020 Credit 467: 9360PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6021 Credit 476: 9112PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6023 Credit 475: 7787PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6024 Credit 474: 9376PPD (Gro-A3)
Project 6025 Credit 483: 9246PPD (Gro-A3)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

LOL, just started looking up the PPD from my old single core computer... @ 2GHz, its pretty sad rounding to the nearest hundred.

I am starting to wonder if its worth putting them all in. The PPD ranges from 360 - 130 ppd.


----------



## zodac

It's good for when people find old computers and want to know how well they'll perform. You can never have too much info.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'll throw my 2 AMD rigs in here.

First is a 940 BE at stock (3.0)

40 - 4300
474 - 5000
475 - 5000
476 - 5200
484 - 5000
1760 - 2400
1920 - 1600

Second is a 965 BE at stock (3.4) This is also my main rig so it gets use during the day and that probably effects my folding more than I'd like.

40 - 4300
474 -6000
475 - 6000
476 - 5500
484 - 6000
1920 - 1900
1760 - 2800


----------



## zodac

Is that 940 XP or Vista (because your last entry was Vista)?

*EDIT:* Since you're offline, I'll just update your previous entry for the 940. If it's not using Vista let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Is that 940 XP or Vista (because your last entry was Vista)?

*EDIT:* Since you're offline, I'll just update your previous entry for the 940. If it's not using Vista let me know and I'll change it.

No the 940 is on XP and the 965 is on Win 7, sorry forgot to add that in there.


----------



## zodac

Ok cool, I'll fix that up.


----------



## Strat79

Strat79 Rig #1
AMD Phenom II B50 X4 @3.64Ghz
Windows 7 x64 SMP2 Client A3 Cores

Project 6012 Credit 470: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:22 - 7,156.1 PPD
Project 6013 Credit 380: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:28 - 5,157.9 PPD
Project 6014 Credit 484: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:18 - 7,694.1 PPD
Project 6020 Credit 467: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:35 - 6,700.6 PPD
Project 6021 Credit 476: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:22 - 7,426.4 PPD
Project 6023 Credit 475: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:13 - 7,732.7 PPD
Project 6024 Credit 474: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:17 - 7,570.9 PPD
Project 6025 Credit 483: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:28 - 7,329.8 PPD


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## CravinR1

e2180 @ 3.2 ghz wu#6012 avg 2005 ppd (SMP win xp svc pk 3)
q6600 @ 3.2 ghz wu#6023 avg 5046 ppd (SMP win 7 x64)


----------



## CravinR1

The E2180 is at 3.2 ghz, but I dropped the q6600 down to stock after losing a wu (havn't fooled with the clocks today)

E2180 @ 3.2
6012: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:12:43 - 1,961.9 PPD
6025: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:12:19 - 2,167.4 PPD

q6600 @ 2.4
6023: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:37 - 5,413.3 PPD (think this was at 3.2 ghz)
6025: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:08 - 4,039.0 PPD


----------



## momsbasement656

CPU: Phenom II 940 BE
CPU Speed: 3.6 Ghz
Client: SMP
OS: Win 7

467: 7200

(thanks for suggesting the SMP client... using all 4 cores brings in a LOT more points!)


----------



## zodac

CPU PPD Bump.









Come on guys, there's _a lot_ of CPUs still not covered here; that's not good for a database is it?


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

DB Bump.


----------



## jarble

amd 9850 @2.68 os vista 64

Project ID: 6012 Core: GRO-A3 Credit: 470 Frames: 100 ppd = 2652
Project ID: 6014 Core: GRO-A3 Credit: 484 Frames: 100 ppd = 2910


----------



## hitman1985

Core i7 920 D0 @ 4.19 GHZ
Win7 x64 ultimate / VMware 3.0.0 build-203739 / Bigadv

_Project ID: 2665
Credit: 1920_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:07:18 - *3,787.4 PPD*

_Project ID: 2669
Credit: 1920_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:57 - *9,372.2 PPD*

_Project ID: 2681
Credit: 25403_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:32:11 - *26,337.4 PPD*

_Project ID: 2683
Credit: 25403_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:31:52 - *26,731.0 PPD*

_Project ID: 3065
Credit: 2144_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:16 - *4,926.6 PPD*

_Project ID: 5101
Credit: 2165_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:17 - *3,763.7 PPD*

_Project ID: 6013
Credit: 380_
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:55 - *13,235.1 PPD*

i hope this is how you wanted these stats


----------



## zodac

Yep, that's just fine. You've also got the highest PPD result on the database now.









(Sorry, no prize.







)


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep, that's just fine. You've also got the highest PPD result on the database now.









(Sorry, no prize.







)



meh, if i was to fold 24/7 on my rig, i would have gotten around 28-29k ppd for the wu im on right now









i ll be working over the foldathon days none stop so we ll see if i can up the ante haha


----------



## cyanmcleod

ok... i finally added a few. if i get time today at work i will update it with alot more info.


----------



## zodac

It's a start at least.









Knew I'd wear you down.


----------



## cyanmcleod

now you owe me because i am about to add ALOT of data from all the machines at work. i have like 7 different types of cpus and at least 4 different video cards here.


----------



## zodac

I'm about to leave, but I'll sort it all out when I get home. Then I'll have lots of cookies.


----------



## MacG32

Pentium 4 (HT) | 3.4 GHz | Unicore | Win 7

Credit : Average
225 : 50
47 : 70
119.3 : 130
126.41 : 100
124.85 : 100

Edit: I added the 47 and 225 averages into the spreadsheet, but they didn't show up. The odd credits are all from p1000X Project IDs.


----------



## zodac

The columns are there, but hidden from the spredsheet displayed in the main post. When a WU gets enough entries, then I unhide it.









Thanks for the entries though.


----------



## Ruckol1

Credit: 467
Frames: 100

Name: 550 X2 BE
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
Number of Frames Observed: 39

Min. Time / Frame : 00:10:45 - 626 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:14:29 - 464 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:11:00 - 611 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:26:29 - 254 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:21:53 - 307 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:14:57 - 450 PPD
Project ID: 6015
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 484
Frames: 100

Name: 550 X2 BE
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
Number of Frames Observed: 253

Min. Time / Frame : 00:09:46 - 714 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:10:54 - 639 PPD

Project ID: 6013
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 380
Frames: 100

Name: 550 X2 BE
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
Number of Frames Observed: 298

Min. Time / Frame : 00:10:17 - 532 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:11:07 - 492 PPD

Project ID: 6012
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 470
Frames: 100

Name: 550 X2 BE
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:10:23 - 652 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:11:50 - 572 PPD

Note this is without bonus points and 2 cores @ 3.8GHz


----------



## Exidous

Working on project 6040 now. Don't see it on the list.

About 11:32 Per frame and 12k PPD @ 3.8GHz


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it's a new one. I'll put it up now.


----------



## CJRhoades

Very new to this (started today) so I figured I'd give some input and ask a question.










Is that PPD about what it should be for my CPU? Just as a note, the entire time it has been running, I've been either playing Just Cause 2 or surfing the web so it's probably not as accurate as it would be if I just let it sit and run.

Also, it's ok to turn off the computer without finishing a WU right? My dad's pretty strict about power usage and doesn't want my computer running at night unless I'm downloading something or some other important thing is running. Basically, I'll only be folding 8-10 hours a day.

EDIT: And another question which has nothing to do with CPU folding. I have a 5770 running my main monitor and a 4650 running my second one. Is there any way to fold on the 4650 and not the 5770?


----------



## zodac

Not quite the place to ask this.









If you post this in a new thread in the forum, I'll happy answer it (there's a guide and some info you should see), but I don't want to clog up this thread.


----------



## jck

Hey Zodac...

How do I get the ppd without using FAHlog or HFM.net per client?

Or can't I, and I need to set up all my rigs on one of those?

Just curious. I could add some stats maybe.


----------



## zodac

I'm pretty sure you have to use a monitoring program. Plus it's more accurate since it gets the PPD over the whole WU.

And if you wait until later today, I'll have the HFM Remote Monitoring Guide up. If you connect all your clients up to one main HFM application, then use an FTP address you get a very nice summary that you can check online.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm pretty sure you have to use a monitoring program. Plus it's more accurate since it gets the PPD over the whole WU.

And if you wait until later today, I'll have the HFM Remote Monitoring Guide up. If you connect all your clients up to one main HFM application, then use an FTP address you get a very nice summary that you can check online.










That would be nice, as long as no one outside my router can check it online









No one gets in my home wireless network. That's what complex passkeys are for


----------



## Baldy

Added some data regarding the results I'm getting with my CPU.

Will be overclocking further later, so I'll post more results soon enough.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Aqualoon

Interesting how much of a difference 3.5GHz vs 4.0GHz on the x6 chips...looks like I'll be messing around with my OC this weekend and get it stabilized for the CC.


----------



## KZISME

im not getting anywhere near that


----------



## Sparhawk

Here's a couple for you:

Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 @2.20GHz
SMP - Core:A3 - TPF:~16:23 - PPD:~1437.8 - Project







6014(R0,C5,G181)

AMD PhenomII X4 940 @ 3.6GHz
SMP - Core:A3 - TPF:~5:29 - PPD:~7191.2 - Project







6064(R0,C58,G30)


----------



## Aqualoon

Just added in a 1055T @ 3.7


----------



## zodac

Danke.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Cool, so that's where my work went. Looks good







Nice group of B50's in there...too bad mines going to change to a 955 in the not very distant future


----------



## Velathawen

Added my 965, but I didn't have all the different projects. We're supposed to key in the average and not the min/time right?


----------



## zodac

Yes please.


----------



## punker

please delete my old
X53552.92 (overclocked)SMPXP Prop6075N/A(other team)

mess up








sorry


----------



## leekaiwei

What if I havn't started getting bonus points? Should I wait until I do before I submit?


----------



## sks72

I made 3 different entries, two of which only had one project on them, the third had all the projects on it. I don't know if it matters or not but just a warning.


----------



## zodac

The warning helps; I catch them most of the time, but best to be on the safe side.


----------



## Prelude

I put in some new ones on my i3, if any overlap the newer ones are more accurate.


----------



## zodac

I'll update all databases over the weekend.


----------



## Baldy

Submitted the info I have on my Phenom II X3 720. Won't be able to get any more as I'm making the switch to another CPU tomorrow.

Will post some results of SMP folding on my core i5 laptop soon!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... got to go update these databases...


----------



## zodac

P6701 (921pts) added to spreadsheet.


----------



## MacG32

Added my i7 980x averages.


----------



## Finrond

bullocks, I added the whole line of shisno instead of just the PPD to the spreadsheet. hopefully this will get fixed :-D


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I can fix that.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I can fix that.










Thanks Zodac!


----------



## Finrond

Interesting how my Q9650 numbers are so much higher then Vipers. If you read this viper, do you use that rig for more then just folding? EDIT: I use mine at work, but that is only 3 days a week, doing mostly menial tasks (web browsing, email, remote desktop etc...) and not all 8 hours I am there. The rest of the time it just sits and folds.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Added my i7 980x averages.









Is that using -smp (so on all 12 cores)?

Have you tried 2 SMP clients; one with -smp 8 and the other with -smp 4?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just as a note here guys. My Opteron 165 is getting ~1033 PPD without bonus points on smp. That's at 3.0GHz. So any dual core K8 at 3.0GHz (Windsor core x2's are the same) will do the same.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Is that using -smp (so on all 12 cores)?

Have you tried 2 SMP clients; one with -smp 8 and the other with -smp 4?

That was just -smp. It picked up all 12 cores automatically.

I haven't tried two separate SMP clients. Right now I've folded a 2684, credit 8955, for an Avg. Time / Frame : 00:38:23 - 25,898 PPD, using -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp, and it's picked up and using all 12 cores at 100%.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
That was just -smp. It picked up all 12 cores automatically.

I haven't tried two separate SMP clients. Right now I've folded a 2684, credit 8955, for an Avg. Time / Frame : 00:38:23 - 25,898 PPD, using -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp, and it's picked up and using all 12 cores at 100%.









That's really nice PPD you have there.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
That was just -smp. It picked up all 12 cores automatically.

I haven't tried two separate SMP clients. Right now I've folded a 2684, credit 8955, for an Avg. Time / Frame : 00:38:23 - 25,898 PPD, using -verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp, and it's picked up and using all 12 cores at 100%.









Well, how about running 1 -bigadv client on 8 threads, and a normal SMP client on the other 4 threads?

That should fetch you maybe 35K PPD?

ON TOPIC: Anyways, I submitted my Phenom II X4 B55 PPD's.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
That's really nice PPD you have there.









Thank you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Well, how about running 1 -bigadv client on 8 threads, and a normal SMP client on the other 4 threads?

That should fetch you maybe 35K PPD?

I could give it a try and see what happens, but I'm satisfied with 25k ppd.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Thank you!









I could give it a try and see what happens, but I'm satisfied with 25k ppd.









I'm pretty sure it would be lower since you wouldn't get as nice of bonuses


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm pretty sure it would be lower since you wouldn't get as nice of bonuses









That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## zodac

Yes, but judging by many posts on FF, the Windows SMP client doesn't actually scale well past 8 cores.

Couple of options might be:

• 4 threads SMP, 8 threads SMP
• 4 threads SMP, 8 threads -bigadv
• 6 threads -bigadv, 6 threads -bigadv
• 6 threads SMP, 6 threads SMP (since it might be worth more than simply scraping into the bonuses using 2x 6 threads on -bigadv

Worth a try if you're bored.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, but judging by many posts on FF, the Windows SMP client doesn't actually scale well past 8 cores.

Couple of options might be:

• 4 threads SMP, 8 threads SMP
• 4 threads SMP, 8 threads -bigadv
• 6 threads -bigadv, 6 threads -bigadv
• 6 threads SMP, 6 threads SMP (since it might be worth more than simply scraping into the bonuses using 2x 6 threads on -bigadv

Worth a try if you're bored.









I'll give it a try after this WU.


----------



## MacG32

I tried "4 threads SMP, 8 threads -bigadv" and my ppd dropped below 20k, so -bigadv -smp seems to accomplish the most work for me.







Maybe I will try Linux folding later.









Quote:



Project ID: 2684
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 8955
Frames: 100

Name: CPU
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
Number of Frames Observed: 107

Min. Time / Frame : 00:37:18 - 27,035 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:39:21 - 24,950 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:38:49 - 23,647 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:38:43 - 23,708 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:38:43 - 23,708 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:45:01 - 20,390 PPD


----------



## alawadhi3000

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 3.7GHz.

Code:



Code:


Project ID: 6052
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 481
 Frames: 100

 Name: E7200
 Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 44

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:10:17 - 2,829.3 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:11:48 - 2,301.7 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:11:15 - 1,400.2 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:10:53 - 1,447.4 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:11:49 - 1,333.0 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:48:41 - 323.6 PPD


----------



## zodac

Added.


----------



## Freakn

Just started to do some test folding on my 1090T that I installed last night.

Did some basic overclocking and have it stable at 4Ghz and with SMP client GRO-A3 it's pulling 14KPPD.

I'll let it run a couple and make sure it runs ok before I start upping the OC as I'm only running on air.

Would anyone suggest a different client or this the better option at the moment


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just started to do some test folding on my 1090T that I installed last night.

Did some basic overclocking and have it stable at 4Ghz and with SMP client GRO-A3 it's pulling 14KPPD.

I'll let it run a couple and make sure it runs ok before I start upping the OC as I'm only running on air.

Would anyone suggest a different client or this the better option at the moment


Nah that's just fine. 14K PPD for a 1090T @ 4.1GHz is pretty decent.


----------



## Freakn

Ok, Thanks Baldy


----------



## ezekiel 08

Code:



Code:


Project ID: 2686
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 8955
 Frames: 100

 Name: Core i7 920
 Path: D:\\Users\\***\\FatH\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 98

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:33:03 - 32,414 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:35:30 - 29,117 PPD

Code:



Code:


Project ID: 2692
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 8955
 Frames: 100

 Name: Core i7 920
 Path: D:\\Users\\***\\FatH\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 97

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:34:03 - 30,996 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:35:30 - 29,117 PPD

Same project, different work units, but same average PPD to the dot!









Noticed WU #2692 isn't listed on your spread sheet entry form







.


----------



## Freaxy

Added my first -bigadv on this cpu:

Quote:

Project ID: 2686
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 8955
Frames: 100

Name: I7-980X
Path: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\SMP\\
Number of Frames Observed: 99

Min. Time / Frame : 00:21:06 - 63.542,3 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:21:54 - 60.092,6 PPD
This was with a few restarts in between and a started with 4.05 GHz and ended with 4.2GHz


----------



## Freakn

My entry needs to be fixed for some reason, apologies if its my fault but something has made the alignment go off by one column


----------



## zodac

Woops... that was my fault.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Okay, just posted a whole heap of results for my -advmethods 4.2 GHz OC. Please note that I submitted two results for *'credit 481'*, please you the *second* result submitted, as that's an average of all projects falling under that credit. The first was just one project and that's not an accurate result.

Also, the same situation for *'credit 484'*. Please use the second result (the higher one). Sorry about the double submissions! (and I got SMP and Win 7 mixed up in one submission too. Had a big night last night...)

Hope you like my results! ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Added my first -bigadv on this cpu:

This was with a few restarts in between and a started with 4.05 GHz and ended with 4.2GHz










I want that PPD!


----------



## Freakn

What is more important - Core speed or RAM timings

I.e: Would it be better to reach 4.2 @ 1600mm with CL8 timings or 4.1 with CL7 timings


----------



## zodac

I would guess at 4.2Ghz, since RAM timings, while helpful, aren't incredibly influencial.

That said, I have done no testing on the matter at all.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
What is more important - Core speed or RAM timings

I.e: Would it be better to reach 4.2 @ 1600mm with CL8 timings or 4.1 with CL7 timings

I have run my RAM at 8-8-8-20 on 4.2 as well as the motherboard default (and terrible) 11-11-11-29 and I saw no change in my average TPF. So higher clock speed is the way to go.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I would guess at 4.2Ghz, since RAM timings, while helpful, aren't incredibly influencial.

That said, I have done no testing on the matter at all.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


I have run my RAM at 8-8-8-20 on 4.2 as well as the motherboard default (and terrible) 11-11-11-29 and I say no change in my average TPF. So higher clock speed is the way to go.


Thanks for the advice, I'll run some tests and see how I go.


----------



## zodac

OP updated to look a bit cleaner, and colours changed in the spreadsheet too.


----------



## Freakn

Looks good zodac


----------



## zodac

Thanks.


----------



## JCG

Oops. Just submitted some results via the form, but I didn't read the instructions beforehand; didn't round the PPD off to nearest 100.









Sorry!


----------



## zodac

'sok... I'll fix it.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
'sok... I'll fix it.









Cheers


----------



## Fossil

I just set up SMP and to my luck I get the 47 point WO. A pitiful 514ppd so far.









Guess I'll wait for the -bigadv to kick in.


----------



## zodac

I'm guessing you didn't install the SMP client correctly. A 47pt WU is Unicore only.

Go back and make sure you added the -smp flag correctly. Then delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file and start the client again.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm guessing you didn't install the SMP client correctly. A 47pt WU is Unicore only.

Go back and make sure you added the -smp flag correctly. Then delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file and start the client again.


I put -smp -bigadv. Is that incorrect?


----------



## zodac

Yes, but did you add a space at the end of the "Target" line before adding the flags?

Oh, and if they're your first WU, only use -smp. After you've done 10 SMP WUs and have bonus points, *then* add -bigadv.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but did you add a space at the end of the "Target" line before adding the flags?

Oh, and if they're your first WU, only use -smp. After you've done 10 SMP WUs and have bonus points, *then* add -bigadv.










I changed it and it wasn't connecting to the server the first time but I reloaded and now it connected and downloaded.

And I didn't setup a passkey or anything for bonus points. *shrug*


----------



## zodac

Oh, go get one then. In fact, delete your Folding client, and follow this guide *word for word*:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## Fossil

Yeah I actually just went ahead and did that. After reading it couldn't be manually entered into the log I wiped it and got my passkey.

edit: now it won't connect to the work server


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but did you add a space at the end of the "Target" line before adding the flags?

Oh, and if they're your first WU, only use -smp. After you've done 10 SMP WUs and have bonus points, *then* add -bigadv.










Oh and about that being my first WU, do you mean my first SMP WU or ever? I'm ranked 600 something for OCN so it would not be my first.

And my "target" line does not have the " anywhere in it.

Nevermind I figured it out.

edit: Aaaand the SMP client crashed while working. Then it crashed Everest Ultimate and then caused some weird graphical glitches with my browser.

I closed both and re-ran them and the same thing happened again. So I just restart my computer.

My CPU has been stable forever so I know it is not an OC problem. Not sure why it has crashed.


----------



## zodac

SMP Folding is more stressing than any stress test you've used before. Trust me.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I put -smp -bigadv. Is that incorrect?


What system are you Folding on, if its your Phenom, you wont get -bigadv so its pointless to have it in your shortcut.


----------



## Gen

Could someone add a couple results to the database for me? Some odd reason it not working for me...

Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0 GHz
Ubuntu VM
SMP -bigadv
P2684
18900 PPD

Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0 GHz
Native Ubuntu
SMP -bigadv
P2685
26500 PPD

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zodac

Done.


----------



## Gen

Thanks!


----------



## Magus2727

Need to update for Unicore information...

There is a Project 10027 (run 693, Clone 0, Gen 37) that is a 126 pointer... my AMD Athlon 3700+ at 2497 MHz gets 130 PPD on the WU......


----------



## zodac

Well, I don't pay much attention to Unicore WUs, even though I know a few new ones _do_ come out. If you want me to add others, just list them here and I'll do my best.









Added though.


----------



## Magus2727

HUmmm... looks like you added it to the Intel Spreadsheet but not the AMD.. also on Unicore should it really be rounded to nearest 100 PPD?? It seams like with them being very low points to begin with you would be only getting 100, 200 or perhaps 300 PPD....


----------



## zodac

It's added to the AMD spreadsheet.... the one you see isn't the one the form links to. I'll update that one when there's a new entry.

And no, with Unicore, I guess nearest 10 would do fine.


----------



## Lucretius

-SMP
i7 980x @ 4.2GHz

6023: 29,568.9
6025: 24,430.2
6052: 26,176.3
6062: 25,625.3
6076: 27,954.0
6701: 20,849.9
6702: 15,599.5

Not sure how these compare. I don't understand the numbers at the top with the "pt" suffix. I clicked on the numbers on the left in the HFM client and looked at the line you showed in the screenshot.


----------



## zodac

The form has the Project number of each WU next to it if you need it. Will add manually this time though.


----------



## Lucretius

Oh I see the form now.

Before I was just clicking on the sheet.

Thanks,


----------



## blackbuilder

Name: E6300
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:26:44 - 675.0 PPD ~*700*


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Any chance you could separate the -bigadv wu's instead of having all of them together? They may all have the same base points but there is a BIG differences in the ppd of a 2684 and a 6900.


----------



## zodac

I would, but they *do* have the same base credit. There were loads of people mixing entries with the GPU DB, with the two types of 450pt WU. The same thing will happen here.

But, since you're meant to put in your highest PPD value, as long as you've had one non-2684 -bigadv WU, the 2684 PPD won't be included.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I would, but they *do* have the same base credit. There were loads of people mixing entries with the GPU DB, with the two types of 450pt WU. The same thing will happen here.

But, since you're meant to put in your highest PPD value, as long as you've had one non-2684 -bigadv WU, the 2684 PPD won't be included.

Perhaps the DB should go by project number as opposed to points? That way a new folder running -bigadv, who hasn't completed numerous -bigadv wu's, can accurately compare their ppd to others who have completed the same wu.
Just a thought.


----------



## zodac

I've been thinking about changing the system entirely to be honest; going up to 5 databases, from the current 2.

Instead of CPU/GPU, it'd be by client. So we'd have GPU2, GPU3, Unicore, SMP and -bigadv (not certain if I'll put them together or not).

I have been waiting to see what Client v7 is like, though that's partly an excuse since I've just not had the time to make new spreadsheets (nor the patience to deal with GDocs







You know I can't access any of my spreadsheets right now?).

As I've said for most things, Once the Xmas period passes, life will be much kinder to me, and I'll have a lot more time to optimise things. Plus, hopefully by then we'll have Client v7, and some beta-ing of new ATi WUs.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've been thinking about changing the system entirely to be honest; going up to 5 databases, from the current 2.

Instead of CPU/GPU, it'd be by client. So we'd have GPU2, GPU3, Unicore, SMP and -bigadv (not certain if I'll put them together or not).

I have been waiting to see what Client v7 is like, though that's partly an excuse since I've just not had the time to make new spreadsheets (nor the patience to deal with GDocs







You know I can't access any of my spreadsheets right now?).

As I've said for most things, Once the Xmas period passes, life will be much kinder to me, and I'll have a lot more time to optimise things. Plus, hopefully by then we'll have Client v7, and some beta-ing of new ATi WUs.

Going by client sounds like a great way to accurately record the ppd, especially if v7 works well.

You may have mentioned your feelings about Gdocs before. Guess they heard that you are not their biggest fan and have locked you out of all your spreadsheets.


----------



## zodac

Possible...

Which annoys me even more. They were here, and instead of helping, they try and get rid of me! I SHALL NOT BE SILENCED!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I SHALL NOT BE SILENCED!









Isn't that the truth









Lets all get through the holidays and then we can solve all the worlds folding problems.


----------



## zodac

I'll go with that.


----------



## CravinR1

Q6600 @ 3.2 Win 7 Pro x64


----------



## Kevdog

For some reason the stats I posted are at the very bottom, It should be an i5 760, its only listed as 760 after the xeons.


----------



## zodac

Oh, one of us have to move them into place.


----------



## nolonger

Fixed.


----------



## tismon

Perhaps this is the place for this question. I'm going to have access to a dual xeon server soon, but I've got no reason to recommend anything more than dual E5506s. At stock 2.13Ghz, what do you think they could pull?

No HT or turbo, but still 8 physical cores. I don't know how xeons OC compared to desktop cpus, but I probably won't try anything on these.


----------



## zodac

8 cores, at 2.1 Ghz?

I'm gonna say... 25-30k. I am guessing though.


----------



## matroska

I have added some more data on my CPU clients through the form


----------



## ShadoX

Hmm does anyone have any Q9550 stats @ stock speed? I have mine @ 3Ghz (stock is 2.8), on a 921 Credit WU, im getting 4200 PPD. Thats 4 cores folding, no GPU

If i stick the GPU in, it drops to about 2800-3000 but the GPU (4870) does about 2500 so i end up between 5000 and 5500 PPD - Both on Win 7

I'm leaning more towards just leaving the CPU as i don't think the extra 1000PPD is worth cranking a power hungry GPU up to 100% constantly.

Weird thing is i have a AMD Athlon X4 640 on Ubuntu linux, its getting 5800-6000 PPD (its ment to be slower than my Q9550, both quad cores)

Doesn't sound right does it, what should one expect from a Q9550, ive been seeing reports of around 6k, im going to switch to a Linux VM when this WU completes to see what difference it makes


----------



## LiLChris

Shouldn't do Linux VM since you need more resources to run the virtual machine.
You can try native Linux instead it might help but I do not think its worth it unless its a dedicated folding rig.

Your PPD should be a little higher than that, cause my q6600 2.4ghz gets 4,500-4,800ppd (1 GPU2) so your extra 400mhz should help.
Unless that is a 6701/6702 then that sounds about right.


----------



## ShadoX

hmm im not sure then, this is my gaming rig so it'll stay on win7, the X4 is a linux ubuntu native rig, gets around 5k PPD as stated.

Who knows, maybe i need to leave it running longer to get a better PPD rating? ive been keeping an eye on the PPD but ive also been using the PC browsing the web and linux SSH/NXClient activities so that'll no doubt make a difference, might let it go (leave puter alone) for a few hours see what it gets up too.

ps. all the info around is so conflicting, i read in many places that Linux VM nets more PPD that offsets any extra resource usage by the VM, or is that the case with older versions or just with 6+ core's?


----------



## nolonger

Linux VM always yielded more PPD. On systems with 8 threads or more you can run -bigadv which at one point yielded almost 5x more than any other type of CPU folding. This has been fixed with SMP2 that now gives bonuses for completing units early.


----------



## nckid4u

2600k


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

My 970 seems to be pretty low? It's OC to 4.2 and I'm only getting 27k PPD with -smp 11 flag. P2684. TPF is 32.31. I'm also using 2 GPU clients.

I think there was an update tot the SMP client which I haven't done yet so I'll get that installed and see if that helps any.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

e5200 @ 2.5GHz stock (-smp)
552pt project (6971)
2038 PPD
71% Complete

i7 740QM @ 1.73GHz stock (-smp 6)
552pt project (6961)
4388 PPD
6% Complete

Bonuses are calculated into the PPD and numbers were obtained from HFM.net
there wasnt an option to add these projects in the database







oh well


----------



## Wolfchild

Just noticed that the entry by dave12 says i7 2500k, the 2500k is an i5 though. Thought i'd let you know.


----------



## xd_1771

I was pulling a record-smashing 18k max & 16.5k average with my 1055T (4Ghz) earlier today... on a unit 7151


----------



## jagz

q8300 OC'd to 3Ghz on project 7200 is pulling 6,966 PPD. (484 Points)
1000t OC'd to 3.6 on project 6060 is *unknown, Ill add this part later*


----------



## BWG

Added a result. Sig rig clocks on project 6051 = 9715 100% complete.


----------



## keesh

on my weaksauce athlon x3 435 OCd to 3636 I am getting 1,500 PPD (sad I know) on project 6961

edit: I just realized how to access the form submission to the database... but considering the OP was in 09, then I am not surprised that I cannot find my project number in the form submission.


----------



## MARSTG

sheet stil not updated? who is working on this?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## jck

Funny thing is...I see lots of 4P Opteron build posts...and no AMD Opteron stats...so...umm....?

Like to see what 24 or 32 Opteron cores is doing vs the 2x 5680 Intel setups.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arvidab

This database is outrageously outdated.


----------



## Hackcremo

Hope the OP can change the points to work unit.. it will be much better i think..


----------



## arvidab

Yea, derick, do some work!


----------



## derickwm

What's this term "work"?


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What's this term "work"?


My point has been made.


----------



## Yey09

i7-4790 Non-K version, Turbo Boost Enabled clocking at 3.96 to 4.0

Project ID: 9008
Core: GRO_A4
Credit: 213
Frames: 100

Name: yey09 Slot 00
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:14 - 2,487 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 2,359 PPD


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know in TC my av. ppd on my 4790k @ 4.6 in linux Mint 17 is 40-42k (occasionally see a 50-60k day as well), I'll see what data i can pull off my rig when I get home


----------



## hertz9753

How did I get here? It smells dusty.


----------



## Ryahn

I noticed there is not a project listed for 7809

CPU: Dual Intel Xeon 5639
CPU Speed: 2.13GHz
Project: 7809
Average: 00:05:23 - 42,739.5 PPD

Full log

Code:



Code:


Project ID: 7809
 Core: GRO_A4
 Credit: 1722.5
 Frames: 100

 Name: 24 Core Slot 00
 Path: 63.141.235.18-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 21

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:17 - 43,958.7 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:23 - 42,739.5 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:05:18 - 40,968.5 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:05:17 - 41,113.0 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:05:17 - 41,113.0 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:06:19 - 33,619.7 PPD


----------



## tmontney

Can we keep this database alive? It looks severely out-of-date.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Can we keep this database alive? It looks severely out-of-date.


Agree 100%. It's a great resource that has become a bit derelict...


----------



## DarthBaggins

4790k @ 4.7 1.248 vcore in Ubuntu Mate 15.04:


----------



## tmontney

Is OP still around, or should someone else take over? I'm more than happy to take up the project.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Is OP still around, or should someone else take over? I'm more than happy to take up the project.


Ask @derickwm. If he says yes I have no problem with you having the OP.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Ask @derickwm. If he says yes I have no problem with you having the OP.


Alright.

I had an idea for more accurate data submission. I could probably create an application that tracks how you do on each project. I could say "Yeah I get 10k PPD", but that's an estimation. How well do you do on project X versus project Y? 10k PPD could be an anomaly, and normally you get 8k (or something). The goal would be the most accurate reporting possible.

Edit: I just noticed there's a benchmarking utility OP uses. I assume that utility is still accurate? Otherwise, I'm definitely willing to develop something.


----------



## derickwm

@hertz9753 and @tmontney I have no issues with you taking it over


----------



## DarthBaggins

I average 47-50ppd over-all, normally I look at the true PPD that's posted to EOC


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @hertz9753 and @tmontney I have no issues with you taking it over


Thank you for the green light or should I say Lights.


----------



## hertz9753

The OP has been changed.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @hertz9753 and @tmontney I have no issues with you taking it over










Awesome, thanks man.

Oh, I didn't realize you could actually transfer thread ownership. That's pretty neat.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The beauty of being an Editor/Mod in the Forum section


----------



## tmontney

Thread updated. A teaser of what's to come.


----------



## btupsx

Looking forward to it, and appreciate the time and effort you've put into resurrecting the database.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Looking forward to it, and appreciate the time and effort you've put into resurrecting the database.


Thanks man. I'm really excited to deploy it. I'll be working on it for a time, and go "man I can deploy it right n- oh wait I can't". Really wish I could host sites from my current house


----------



## btupsx

Once you get it sorted, I'll be one of the first contributors.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I am actually also running a CPU PPD database , but no one submitted for over a year or so.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database

You can also copy the data and add it to your SQL database though.

Just a bit of advice. It might be better to organize the projects vertically, since there are a lot of them.

Also, I never quite succeeded in creating automatically updating (interactive) charts/graphs. That would be a cool feature.


----------



## tmontney

Huh, I can't believe the entire time I hadn't thought of it that way. My biggest issue was trying to manage all the possible columns. The only difference here is there will be a lot more rows, but that's probably how it should be. I'll see how doing it like your arrangement works out.

Charts would be *really cool*. What kind of charts though?

Edit: Application and website are row-oriented (instead of column-oriented).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, some things I could think of are average PPD per processor, project and I guess power consumption and dollar.

The latter two are more difficullt to pull off since you would need to have some kind of source which calculates average price based on current market prices and estimate power consumption based on overclock (and I guess voltage).

There are some estimations I can think of for power consumption, but I think it would be best to ask someone like Wizzard over at TPU forums (the author of GPU-z and namely the the function for ASIC quality). I think you could find him in the GPU-z subforum at TPU.

There are a lot of things you can do with a web based database and I think that after running simple Google Spreadsheet based ones for a couple of years the best advice I could give you are:

Keep names consistent (some people will write "core i7 2600K", others "i7-2600K" others "[email protected]", "I7 2600K") it's not as neat and would make automatic detection a lot more difficult. Maybe create a list and add a dropdown menu for the GUI.

Add sufficient variables (RAM speed, vcore, Fahcore version, optimization techniques, flags used in the client) but not too much. The database will be much more interesting the more factors you include. You don't necessarily need to display everything that gets submitted by text, but you can always unleash statistics on it at a later stage and present it in a different way. Just make sure the data is formatted consistent again (not "2893MHz" and "2.893GHz" but only one of them)

Conversely, when you add too many factors people would go "ain't nobody got time fo' dat" or find it too tedious to fill in and that will lead to less submissions or submissions from only a select group of people.

That's what I can think of from the top of my head


----------



## hertz9753

[email protected]

That would be the guy.

@erocker is a mod on TPU and member here.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> That would be the guy.
> 
> @erocker is a mod on TPU and member here.


For what? I can't remember what was asked.


----------



## hertz9753

Go back to post 311 on this thread.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Trying to calculate an average on my 5930k now (just total 24-48hr PPD), past few days it's been av. @ 71-75k PPD but I'm still tweaking clocks on the CPU and memory (right now is at 2400), also there's a variance on what flags I set in advanced aas well as what I set per slot (ie: advanced, next unit %, etc)


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Go back to post 311 on this thread.


Well, yeah, but there's a ton in that post.


----------



## dman811

3rd paragraph.


----------



## tmontney

It's been a while but I'm still here. Final stages of testing it. Should be available soon!


----------



## tmontney

Application ready for download.


----------



## tmontney

Updated program to where it no longer needs to import a PFX to connect via SSL.


----------

